# You owe to your self to buy one~~By Oldmiser



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I got this Rotary Blade Sharpener awhile back..I had for got about till today when trying to cut

some bands...Just a few strokes thru the sharpener the blade is factory fresh again....

You leave the cutting wheel in the cutter.....This Sharpener will take care of Blades from 28mm too 60mm.....There are 4 sides to the sharpen stone..so you can turn the stone when the time comes

to do that....This will in the long run save you some dollars as rotary blades run about 5 per pac @

10 bucks ..if you do not have a sharpener.....

This sharpener is a little spendy about 30 bucks...But will worth the money spent...

This sharpener will pay for it's self & last you a very long time......

I think e-bay has them ..so check that out....

So far I really like this Rotary Sharpener.............~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It's good to hear of one that actually works. Thanks for the heads up OM. This would make a good tutorial.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Found this :


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

treefork said:


> Found this :


Thanks for the video on the cutter...I know I had seen a video before but could not find it...Glad you posted this

Yes.. this does really work..it is not junk..guess what it is made in the USA...OM


----------

